# Skyline GTR-R34 2001



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

so what do you think mates :smokin:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

is that R34 in UAE ??

nice R34 mate 

good luck & keep up


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

No offence, but one of the sweetest modded Skyline's from the Middle East (thats if it is)


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

that looks stunning


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

yup it is from UAE 

thanks anyways


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice! But the tyres look abit bit narrow for the wheels??


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

u boght this Car From Jamal ? 

anyway nice Car dude


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks awsome that, only thing that doesnt quite look right is the spoiler, too big i recon, apart from that, perfect. 

James.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Really nice.


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

gtr-lover: is that your car?? Or some one else? 
THE R34 IS STILL RIGHT HAND AND UNREGISTERED for street use. is that correct.

I am interested to know from where you got the NISMO Z-tune fenders and front bumper (I mean, are these parts original or fiberglass copy that have been duplicated in the UAE). As you know most NISMO body parts have been duplicated in the UAE including your TOP SECRET wing. I was curious to know if they have done Z-tune fenders and bumper as well.

Thanks


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

turbomystic said:


> As you know most NISMO body parts have been duplicated in the UAE including your TOP SECRET wing. I was curious to know if they have done Z-tune fenders and bumper as well.
> 
> Thanks



People who can buy R34's will not go for duplicate stuff.. Here in U.A.E, I have seen so many R34 Vspec2's cut in half.people take out parts from these cars. Many others have ordered directly from Japan. 

U.A.E ppl rely on original stuff for their GTR's.
The pic below is from one of the garages next to my house. There are numerous others.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

why would someone cut a r34gtr in half???????????????????????????????:bawling:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

nismoman said:


> why would someone cut a r34gtr in half???????????????????????????????:bawling:



because the part in the middle is bent around a streetlight


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

noo! we didnt want to know about skylines getting cut in half! you MONSTERS! uke: uke:


----------



## Garyowens (Jun 16, 2007)

There is a beautiful White 2001 V spec R34 GTR next door to my office that has just received said lamp post imprint to the passenger dooer.
The guy only imported it from japan two months ago,such a shame.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

I think i need them wheels.

Can someone please confirm that in that pic the back end of the R34 is sat on top of the front end ?? or os it just plastics ??


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

lol 

no mates sorry it's not my car .. i just wanted to share the pics with you


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

> why would someone cut a r34gtr in half???????????????????????????????:bawling:





> noo! we didnt want to know about skylines getting cut in half! you MONSTERS!


because the GT-Rs cannot be registered any more in that area plus the GT-R in parts there worth more!
and most of the GT-Rs reach there stolen from JAPAN! ((What a mafia!)) :nervous: 
I remember once I went there and I so the newest R34 GT-R in my life (as in showroom) with some Afghanis and they told me do you need any thing from it before we cut it! 
Hot BNR34 by the way!


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome! Is that Top Secret paint?


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning looking car:bowdown1: 

Terje.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi,

Can you or somebody else tell me what color it is?

Selica Breath?

Regards.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

BenGTR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you or somebody else tell me what color it is?
> 
> ...


Doubtful, OP's said it isnt his afterall...


----------

